# Who makes a good corner shower???



## murray59 (Jul 11, 2007)

Five years ago when I reno'd the bathroom I bought a nice Mirolin corner shower that's been nothing but a headache ever since. Poor design. The caulking between the base and the sides eventually always lets go and it leaks. I have to redo the caulking every 8-12 months. Anyways, no tips on caulking please. What I would like to know is who makes a nice retrofit corner acrylic/fibreglass shower??? (I've considered hacking a hole in the house to put in a one pc. but it's just too much destruction.) I've put in retrofit 3 pc. tubs before that have nice overlaps where the sides meet the tub and they don't even require caulking. It would be nice to find a retrifit corner shower like that.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I know this isn't really any help, but I don't like neo-angle showers at all, so I would never reccomend one.


----------



## Plumberman (Jun 2, 2008)

A one piece unit is always your best bet. Hytec (made by Kohler) is a great brand. I've had these in all my houses and my company installs them in almost all retrofits and new home construction. Here is a link to their site http://www.hytec.ca/onlinecatalog/product_subcategory.jsp?groupId=908212&frmName=Shower+Modules

I recommend the Gelcoat over the acrylics though... they're just nicer units. They can come in 1 piece units or multiple piece "knockdown" units... don't worry there's no caulking involved. OH 1 more thing though... these are out of Canada but it will give you a good idea of what's out there


----------



## murray59 (Jul 11, 2007)

Plumberman said:


> A one piece unit is always your best bet. Hytec (made by Kohler) is a great brand. I've had these in all my houses and my company installs them in almost all retrofits and new home construction. Here is a link to their site http://www.hytec.ca/onlinecatalog/product_subcategory.jsp?groupId=908212&frmName=Shower+Modules
> 
> I recommend the Gelcoat over the acrylics though... they're just nicer units. They can come in 1 piece units or multiple piece "knockdown" units... don't worry there's no caulking involved. OH 1 more thing though... these are out of Canada but it will give you a good idea of what's out there


Thanks Plumberman, looks like what I want but the pics aren't too detailed so I need to find a showroom near me. i'm in Canada so that should help.


----------

